# Question about Gimp?



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

How do i download Gimp i keep trying but it doesn't work how did other people do it??????


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmm... I downloaded it just fine a couple months ago. Is there an error message coming up or something?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

nah it just won't finish downloading it starts and then stops and then starts again!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

okay i now have managed to install gimp!!! but i have no idea how to use it!! can anyone help me???


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I can try!! I'm not great, but I know the basics. Is there anything specific you want to learn how to do? Otherwise I can type of 3 or 4 things for you to try


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

well i just want to know a few simple things that you can do to your photos that look good!! if thats alright


----------



## Kitmagic (Jan 17, 2011)

I have GIMP and I know the tools for cropping, moving, drawing, making a border, text, and a few other things. The best thing to do is look up exactly what you want to do on google because some things (like just making a border) involve several steps. You can also look up free fonts to download and add to your collection of fonts or patterns.

Hope that helped!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

oh okay that sounds smart i will try that thanx heaps!!!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I actually just learned how to do this today, but it's how you remove part of a picture. I attatched a before and after picture so you get the idea. But heres what you do:
1. Upload picture
2. Select the "clone tool" (it's toward the bottom of your toolbox)
3. Hold down control and select an area you want to duplicate. (So like if you're taking out a horse and you want to replace it with grass, you'd select a grass area.) 
4. Click on the areas you want to replace with what you selected. You just have to play around with it to get it right.
5. Once you've finished, use the smudge tool (also at the bottom) and blend the edges together as needed so it looks real.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

You can also make the subject of your picture in color, and make the background black/white. You can also make the background sepia/with other colors. Just select what you want instead of "desaturate"
1. Upload photo
2. Go to Layers>Duplicate layer. (Also do control L to pull up the Layers menu)
3. Go to Colors>Desaturate
4. Then, Layer>Transparency>Add Alpha Channel (this makes the top layer clear)
5. Click on the Eraser tool from your toolbox. You can change the brush size by using the Scale option.
7. "Erase" the top layer where you want the color to shine through. 
8. If you are done with the picture, you can then go Image>Flatten Image, to merge the two layers. You can then save it. You can also save it when it's double layers, you'll just have to select "export" somewhere along the saving process. Also, make sure you do "save as" not just save because save replaces the original copy of the photo on your computer. 

I attatched the same picture above with a really quick version of changing the background. (hense the green around the mane and tail  )


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thanx heaps for that ^^^^^^^it looks good!!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha, thanks. And any time. If you need anything else, I'd be happy to try and help


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

anyone know how to change the background of a photo???????


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I doooo! Hold on, lemme pull up a picture so I make sure I give you the right directions.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay, there's a couple ways to do this I think, but this is how I do it.
1. Open the image you want to be the background
2. Then, File>Open as layers and select the picture you want to be in front.
3. Go to Image> Add Alpha Channel
4. Click the eraser tool and erase the part of the top image (in my case, me and Roxy) that you want to be the background.
Don't forget to zoom in (the + button, or the - for zoom out. You might have to press shift depending on your keyboard.) and get the little details. I did a picture again. (I just like pictures) Pretend that I actually spent more than 30 seconds erasing, and I put the picture in the right spot. (Not in the middle, where the straight line stands out. whoops!)


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

when you opened your layer image was it really big?? cause mine is and i can only see a quarter of my horse!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry but i also don't get step 3!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh, sorry! I forgot to include that... To make the image smaller, do Image>Fit to layers. (I think. I'm on my ipod so I don't have gimp in front of me.) And then for step three, I completely got that wrong... Sorry. It SHOULD be, Layers>Transparency>Add Alpha Channel. Now that should work. Sorry!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thats alright i get it now if i manage to make a good one i will post it here!!  thankyou so much for that it really helped me!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

heres one i didthanx again hflmusiclover!!

I chose two random pics!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

would anyone know how to do the transparancy? with more then one photo in the pic


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Caitlin that looks great!! Good job  And Red, I'd be happy to try and help, but I'm not quite sure what you mean by "the transparency..."


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thanx!!!!


----------

